# Text Einlesen



## Kirby.exe (9. Dez 2019)

Also wir müssen zwei Methoden schreiben, die eine soll Text aus einer Datei einlesen und die andere soll Text per Buffered Reader Text einlesen und in eine Datei speichern.

Ich habe dazu folgende Methoden erstellt, jedoch bekomme ich eine 





> Unhandled exception type Exception


 bei beiden Methoden, wo ich etwas stutzig geworden bin, da ich ja jeweils in den Methoden mit try & catch abfange und noch in den den Methoden Kopf throws Exception hinzugefügt habe  Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben woran es liegen könnte? Dankeschön 


```
public static String readFromFile(String s) throws Exception{
        String data = "";
        try {
          data = new String(Files.readAllBytes(Paths.get(s)));
        } catch (IOException e) {
          e.printStackTrace();
        }
        return data;
    }
 
    public static void writeToFile(String s, String a) throws Exception{
        String str = s;
        FileOutputStream outputStream = new FileOutputStream(a);
        byte[] strToBytes = str.getBytes();
        outputStream.write(strToBytes);
        outputStream.close();
    }
```


----------



## M.L. (9. Dez 2019)

Werden die Quell- und Zieldatei im restlichen Code auch korrekt angegeben ?  Ansonsten: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/different-ways-reading-text-file-java/  ( und https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/file-handling-java-using-filewriter-filereader/ )


----------



## LimDul (9. Dez 2019)

Warum steht da jeweils throws Exception? 
Sowas ist zu 99% falsch.

Wenn du throws Exception schmeißt sagst du damit: "Der Aufrufer *muss* den Typ Exception fangen oder weiterwerfen.

Dein readFromFile kann doch gar keine Exception werfen? Da ist es vollkommen überflüssig.
Und dein writeToFile wirft wenn nur IoException, also die entweder fangen oder mittels throws IoException weiterwefen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (9. Dez 2019)

Problem gelöst danke


----------

